#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Китайский язык, как выучить

## andrewp

Собственно интересно было бы позаниматься. есть ли где-нибудь нормальные учебники и все такое 8-)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Хороший учебник например Задоенко Т.П., Хуан Шуин "Начальный курс китайского языка"

----------


## Ersh

Учил по "Практический курс китайского языка" Кондрашевский, с аудиоматериалами.
Надо заниматься с носителем языка, так как фонетику и навыки слушанья-понимания иначе не освоишь.
Долгое это дело...

----------


## andrewp

а ссылок на ресурсы ни у кого нет ?

----------


## До

Вот тут есть даже видеокурсы
http://torrents.ru/forum/viewforum.php?f=1269

----------


## Юй Кан

> а ссылок на ресурсы ни у кого нет ?


Ссылок явится навалом, стоят только запустить поисковики по ключу "учебники китайского" или "изучение китайского".

----------


## Ersh

http://laowaicast.rpod.ru/132921.html
Вот тут знающие люди рассуждают про изучение китайского

----------


## andrewp

я имею ввиду, для совсем новичка, что бы порекомендовали. ресурсов очень много, а знаний не хватает отсортировать.

----------


## Ersh

А Вы с какой целью собираетесь изучать китайский?

----------


## andrewp

красивый, очень интересный язык, интересная культура китая, много всего.
но, сейчас когда прочитал вопрос, первый раз четко понял, что для меня китай закрыт, как язык так и страна.

----------


## Ersh

Почему?
Посмотрите здесь - много всего http://studychinese.ru/

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (10.12.2009)

----------


## До

Древний метод изучения любого языка - берете то, что хотите прочитать, и читаете. По ходу этого дела и узнаёте язык.

----------


## andrewp

внезапно понял, что я все-таки болен, и смысла особо нет. бессмысленно.

----------


## Евгений Грейт

Китайский мой третий (по уровню знаний) иностранный язык. Не понимаю, почему Вы считаете, что для Вас он закрыт. Изучайте! Это очень интересно и полезно!

----------


## Ersh

> внезапно понял, что я все-таки болен, и смысла особо нет. бессмысленно.


Изучение китайского языка само по себе очень увлекательное и необычное занятие. Такого интеллектуального тренинга Вы не получите при изучении, пожалуй, любого другого языка.
И у Вас будет большая вероятность поехать в Китай, и там получить лечение. Там совсем другая медицина.

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (16.12.2009), Сергей А (13.12.2009)

----------


## andrewp

Ersh я только что оттуда вернулся, лечения нет. 8-) но я влюбился в страну и людей... это факт. и у меня появилась иллюзия того, что это именно то чего я желал всю жизнь, сочетания древности и современной жизни... полюбил кушать в чшифаньше за 7 юаней 8-) на двоих... здорово там было ...

----------


## Ersh

> Ersh я только что оттуда вернулся, лечения нет. 8-) но я влюбился в страну и людей... это факт. и у меня появилась иллюзия того, что это именно то чего я желал всю жизнь, сочетания древности и современной жизни... полюбил кушать в чшифаньше за 7 юаней 8-) на двоих... здорово там было ...


Да, удивительная страна. Здорово, что Вы нашли возможность туда выбраться.

----------


## TAndra

С восхищением желаю успеха в изучении языка китайского.
В душе моей амбициозной такой смелости не было!
Только на Санскрит в МГУ и хватило меня.

Леша!
Не стирай мой комментарий как флуд?!

 :Kiss:

----------

Евгений Грейт (14.12.2009)

----------


## andrewp

всегда можно отмазаться сказать что это слишком сложно, и бросить 8-)

----------


## Юй Кан

"Желание делать -- тысяча возможностей. Нежелание делать -- тысяча оправданий". (Кит. мудрость.)

----------


## Аминадав

Кстати, кто-нибудь учил классический китайский буддийских текстов?

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

Вот у меня тоже проснулось желание выучить китайский или японский язык. Правда, совсем не из-за пробуждений, связанных с практикой - скорее всего мотивация для работы и общего развития. :Smilie:  Вообще, много времени надо будет потратить, чтоб нормально на нем заговорить и начать писать, если я буду заниматься в день примерно по часу-полтора?

----------


## Ersh

Чтобы нормально на нем заговорить нужно некоторое время пожить в Китае. Потому что заговорить на китайском - одна проблема, запомнить достаточное количество иероглифов - другая, а начать понимать китайцев - это пять проблем.
Но само по себе это очень увлекательное занятие. Меня мало что так увлекало по жизни.
ЯЫ знаю довольно много людей, кому это удалось. Ежедневно по полтора-два часа - хороший темп. Но найдите носителя языка. Фонетика - самое сложное в китайском.Я занимался три с половиной года по шесть академических часов в неделю - и все равно знаю язык еле-еле.

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (17.12.2009)

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

> внезапно понял, что я все-таки болен, и смысла особо нет. бессмысленно.


Я 2 года назад месяца 2 ходил на японский в своем университете. До этого учил английский и немецкий. Изучение японского было самым интересным - за одно занятие узнаете ооочень много увлекательного о японской культуре, философии и т. д. В отличии от занятий английским, например, где мы обсуждали, как в Британии пьют чай, зарабатывают деньги или грабят банки, что, в принципе, тоже интерестно, но часто было скучо. Так что в изучении японского\китайского смысла должно быть больше всего.

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

Ерш, 5 проблем - вы имеете в виду разные диалекты, которые хуже чем в Германии? Ну ОК, двух лет изучения дома и еще некоторое время общения с китайцами - этого в среднем достаточно чтоб на нем начать работать?

----------


## Ersh

Имею в виду 4 тона и ченьюи - поговорки. Диалекты вообще отдельная проблема. Это не как в германии. Это могут быть фонетически очень далекиедиалекты, и только иероглифы будут общие. Но в принципе для начала путунхуа хватит. Два года и года стажировки при каком-нибудь китайском университтете я думаю вполне хватит для начала. А лучше сразу поезжайте.)))

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (17.12.2009)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

Диалекты - самое страшное. Иероглифы ладно, мне их легче учить, потому что есть опыт  изучения японского. Но иногда даже индивидуальные отклонения в речи китайца понять очень сложно. Тут нужно много практики в среде говорящих на языке.

----------


## Nimo

> Собственно интересно было бы позаниматься. есть ли где-нибудь нормальные учебники и все такое 8-)


Неплохим ресурсом, посвящённым самостоятельному изучению китайского языка является http://master-chinese.ru, ещё в интернете есть система  УМАО (umao.ru), но она, к сожалению, не бесплатна.  :Wink:

----------


## andrewp

что то совсем не ясно, вообще не ясно с чего начинать то ? 8-)))
сейчас скачаю учебники... как таковой программы то нету, вообще не понятно что и как делоть, сейчас начну с общих сведений о языке.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

*andrewp*,
на торрентах есть очень интересная программа RosettaStone, для неё есть разные языки и есть отдельно китайский.

----------


## Юань Дин

К нам в вуз последнее время приезжает много китайцев по программе обмена опытом. Наши преподаватели ездят туда читать лекции. По этой причине в вузе работает центр изучения китайского языка и культуры, где каждый желающий сотрудник вуза или студент может изучать китайский язык с носителями языка.
Я, правда, не решаюсь. Мне бы хотя бы английский в совершенстве освоить.

----------


## Ersh

А Вы попробуйте. Изучение китайского языка может стимулировать изучение английского. И это интереснее английского во сто крат.

----------

Aion (03.01.2010)

----------


## Юань Дин

Хорошо. Приму к сведению.

----------


## andrewp

Ребята у кого нибудь аська есть ? из изучавших ? я бы пару вопросов позадавал, если не сложно. моя аська 109181922
Андрей

----------

